

Review my app ValleyOfNames.com - pxstock

One of the sites I've built in the last couple of years is ZeeVanNamen.nl (in Dutch). It helps soon-to-be-parents with finding a name for their baby. At the time it scratched my own itch, and currently the site is not doing bad at all.<p>Right from the start I had an English version of it as well, called ValleyOfNames.com. It's the same app, but with a different set of names (obviously).<p>But even though I have done more or less the same things for both websites to make them known to people, ValleyOfNames.com is lacking far behind in terms of traffic.<p>So, have I built the wrong app for English speaking persons or is something else amiss?<p>Thanks for your feedback!
======
chmike
The domain name is not explicit enough. Something like anameformybaby would be
more explicit.

The site is ok, though I don't understand the need to create an account.

Maybe it's just a visibility problem. Find forums with related topics or baby
related shops and ask to add a link to your site. Blogs is even better.

~~~
pxstock
Thanks! The account enables a person to save names. It is not needed to use
the site, but maybe it does put people off. I'll check.

I emailed quite a few blows and other sites, but I think I never really got
through. I could try again, I guess.

------
zeemonkee
1\. Couple of typos (first lettter)

2\. Categorize/tag names. People will tend to choose names matching their
country/religion/culture. Example: Jewish, Muslim, English, Dutch etc.

3\. Famous people with this name, maybe with a little bio ("Angelina" :
"Angelina Jolie")

~~~
pxstock
Good suggestions.

(Typos: aiii, I can't believe I completely overlooked that. Thanks, fixed it
:-)

